# Pics of 3410



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello all:

Well here are some pics of the old 3410. They were taken when it was being rewired by JT41484. Notice the small amount of mouse nest in this engine.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Seez! What a mess! No air would have went through those fins. :dazed: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

First of all Hi nabour!! Looks like you are in my neck of the woods.



Those mouse can cause a heck of a problem to an aircooed engine. I had[have] a snowblower that one year was TOTALY packed up under the tin. Did not notice eather till I fired it up and stuff was blowing EVERYWERE!!!!! YUCK.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ok so what is that? is that your motor filled up with mouse nests or lots of rust? either way.. looks like quite a mess.
:furious:


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes you are all right..... 

It had no air flow at all untill it got cleaned out.....It was all mouse nest.

But it did clean up nice with the help of 2,000 psi from a pressure washer....

Ingersol444 I am going to add you to my instant message list.....I may need some help from you regarding VW engines......

Bob

:homereat: cruisin


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

so this is the before pic.. show us the after...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56191>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> *Ingersol444 I am going to add you to my instant message list.....I may need some help from you regarding VW engines......
> 
> Bob
> ...


No problem I will help if I can.


----------

